# Engine Noise



## DJ Audophile (Nov 5, 2012)

I am currently working on a 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE to get it ready for winter as it rapidly approaches. This car was not driven for about a year due to a minor accident i had causing my front right lower control arm to bend like it was nothing and out of money to do the repairs needed. I just recently got a new battery as my old one completely died . After i turned it on with the new one i noticed the engine was a little noisy. Behind the engine there is a loud whirring which i cant seem to locate and than my belts seem to be a little loud. Any recommendations?


----------



## SciFiGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it an automatic or a manual? How about some more clues? Mileage, other work done on car, any previous problems?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

DJ Audophile said:


> Behind the engine there is a loud whirring which i cant seem to locate and than my belts seem to be a little loud. Any recommendations?


Remove the belts and see if the whirring sound goes away. It's probably a good idea to replace the belts if they have a lot of cracks and have fraying.


----------



## DJ Audophile (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok so its an automatic, she has about 252k kms regularly maintained by an elderly couple. Almost nothing but highway kms. Not sure what has been done as still looking for all the repair receipts they gave me with the car as still looking for it. 

With regards to the belts i noticed that from what i can see i see no fraying or cracking like they are still in good shape. Not sure if its just the wheels are starting to get rusty or not as they sat through one winter without being used. when i have more info i will supply it !


----------

